# I may be doing a transport this weekend



## Leaf (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm on a few transport lists (and founded one transport website) - and just got a request for this guy...

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12214640

I'm trying to recruit a friend in Springfield to help out. All they need is Joplin - St Louis, Mo (plus an overnight stay) and the two of us together could probably pull it off.

Isn't he handsome?! He's going from Arkansas to Illinois.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous!

Can you cross-post this into the rescue?


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 5, 2008)

Feel free to swing him by So Cal. :adorable:I love big dogs!


----------



## werecatrising (Nov 6, 2008)

He is gorgeous! I love guardian breeds!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wish I could help but I'm too far west :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 6, 2008)

wow he is a cutie


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 6, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love Shepherds and Shepherd Mixes.
I wish I had that kind of luxury... I don't have a car and getting a rescued bunny is going to be difficult.


----------



## timetowaste (Nov 7, 2008)

Coming from QUEEN CREEK AZ? That's 1/2 an hour away from me. Do they need any other assistance or is everyone good to go? I can transport somewhat 

Tracy


EDIT: He is clearly already out of AZ LOL. Just read the last line in Leaf's first post.

SORRY!


----------

